# Android Mobile now available



## happycranker (Jan 16, 2015)

Downloaded the app from Google store and works with my old Samsung phone. Chose a collection in LR and sync's really quickly, great now time to by a tablet perhaps, but guess what this version does not support tablets!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 16, 2015)

With iOS, the iPad version was released before the iPhone. It is a function of screen size. a different set of resources need to be utilized when the screen size changes. I would expect the Android table version to show up very shortly.


----------

